# what do you smoke while your smoking (cigar enthusiast)



## that-guy (Jun 12, 2011)

as im sitting here waiting for the smoker to warm up and i began to wonder who else enjoys a good cigar while hanging out by the smoker. i by no means an aficionado   but i do enjoy most of the drew estates line. today im going with the drew estates jave latte.


----------



## burgi (Jun 12, 2011)

When I was smoking cigars i tried all kinds from the top line down to the basic stand by, Swisher's. I finally found the one that was perfect!!!!  Backwoods Honey Berry or Sweets. But unfortunately, as soon as i found the "one", i had to stop......... i so miss them!


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

I quit almost 5 years ago but did enjoy Fuente Exquisitos alot and the Drew Estate lines among others.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Jun 12, 2011)

I like almost any Fuente except the curlyheads.  Opus X and Royal Salute are my favorites; 8-5-8 for everyday.


----------



## windshield king (Jun 12, 2011)

I have enjoyed the montecristo #7


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2011)

It's been a few years but, on the cheap, Garcia Vega Crystal's...got some money, Montecristo #3...Hit the lottery, Montecristo #2 CUBAN!


----------

